# SHARPE’S BATTLE (book review)



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2003)

Once again Sir Arthur Wellesley has a mission for his favourite rogue officer Captain Richard Sharpe. It is 1811 and the British are preparing to defend Portugal from an invasion by the French. 

To add to his troubles Wellesley has been given a "gift" by his Spanish allies. It is a gift he neither wants, nor needs, but is unable to refuse as it may shatter his fragile alliance. The Spanish Junta has offered a Regiment of "Irish Royal Palace Guardsman to fight alongside the British. 

The soldiers however are poorly led, untrained, and unwilling to fight for the British. Forced to accept them Wellesley develops a devious plan. He will sick Sharpe on this rabble. Under the guise of training and preparing them, it is hoped that Sharpe‘s harsh methods will encourage them all to dessert and thus solve Wellesley‘s problems. 

Sharpe has his own problems though. He is engaged in a deadly duel with Brigadier Guy Loup and his vicious Wolf Brigade in the hills and villages along the border. This duel intensifies when Loup kills one of Sharpe’s few friends and his own honour is threatened. Sharpe demands revenge and for this he needs troops to battle Loup. 

The only troops available though are the unwilling Palace Guardsmen. Can even the redoubtable Richard Sharpe train and motivate this rabble and lead them into battle against the battle-hardened veterans of Loup. The final battle becomes more than a personal duel, and its outcome may affect the entire war. 

Bernard Cromwell once again provides us with a well-written and enjoyable yarn. The action scenes are as always historically accurate, and bloody, especially the final fight in a fire swept Portuguese village. There is also enough intrigue and double dealing by all parties to ensure the plot never drags, even when the muskets and cannons are silent. 

Fortunately for his fans, Sharpe continues to march on.


----------

